# My band has launched it's official website. Check it out!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Old Stereo | Official Site

Let me know what you guys think!

We should have our EP out on itunes this fall.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I already have on Facebook...That's a cool band!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you sir.


nonreverb said:


> I already have on Facebook...That's a cool band!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

James is playin' bass. He's got another project he want's to get going that I'm supposed to be part of. Should be fun if he can coordinate the people.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool. I might know what project you're talking about.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The songs have great grooves and catchy melodies.
Do you guys all contribute songs or is there one principle song writer?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> The songs have great grooves and catchy melodies.
> Do you guys all contribute songs or is there one principle song writer?


So far it's mostly been our singer Phil that's has written most of the material but once he brings it to rehearsal we all add our own stuff to it.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice site - I will definitely get the EP when it is released.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Macki said:


> Nice site - I will definitely get the EP when it is released.


Thanks! 
Awesome! We can't wait to let let people hear it.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great stuff Shaun, really diggin the funk.
B


----------

